# Silkie eggs pipping on Day 20



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Hello!
I am just entered day 20 and 2 of my 7 silkie eggs have pipped. One of them pocked a hole right though the shell. How much time will likely pass from when they pip to when they zip and subsequently hatch? My humidity is 63% at the moment and I am in "lockdown" mode... Can I expect chick tonight, or more likely tomorrrow?

How long should I leave the chicks in the incubator, before moving them to the broader?

Thanks for all of you help and advice!

Much appreciated.

Silkieboy!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chicks can take anywhere from about 2 hours to 24 hours or more to hatch. After that first pip they are exhasuted. Now when they hatch LEAVE them in the incubator until all have hatched. DO NOT open it at all not even to help. Its not worth helping 1 only to kill the rest. Chicks will be fine for 3 days (72 hours) without food and water. The yolk will sustain them.  Congrats and good luck.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Thanks You for the wonderful reply! One has hatched, the other is pipping, but on the small narrow side of the egg, it has not made any progress since this morning. Should I just leave it be? i have not opened the incubator at all!! I am dying to touch that little baby!


Thanks again for the help!

Silkieboy


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

That chick ended up dying in it's shell.


----------

